# My 1st Palm Swell



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

MXRed, who used to post here, sent me some nice veneer scraps to play with, so I thought I'd make a palmswell. Not wanting to use too much for my first project, I only used a piece of walnut from him, combined with a piece from a pine board I had. This is a scaled-down Chalice made of cheap plywood.


























When slingshots are this small, palm swells make a huge difference. This fork could never slip from my hand -- the shape of it makes it feel soooooo comfortable and solid in my hand.









It ain't the greatest, I know, but I learned a little from this project, BTW, it is finished with 5 coats of gloss Helmsman's Spar varnish applied with my finger.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good DH


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Economically cheap, but that's about it on a first rate piece! Nice job.







Next time out applying Spar I'm going to do as you have
because you always seem to have such nice, smooth finishes on your SS's. I'll apply it the same way.

sean


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

We don't need no stinkin' brushes!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That turned out beautiful! GJ Dayhiker









f00bs


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like ya been doing palm swells forever!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> We don't need no stinkin' brushes!


You know... I'm beginning to think there's more truth to that than most realize. I know I'm pretty much done with them, seriously.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with you about the palm swell function in small slingshots. Great work.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Yet another amazing job by DH!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

it is a classic design whatever size
polecat


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very nice DH

Good exercise DH. I like the look of the triangle


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

well done. you upgraded the awesome chalice design.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you everybody. Your comments are much appreciated. I put some .04 latex on this this afternoon and let's just say I have a new favorite shooter!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin' good!! now are you sure that's your first palm swell?







it looks like you've been at it for awhile.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice DH, love your work!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup, the chalice takes new character with the palm swells.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Super job dh

Hype~X Australia


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Looks like it fits really well. Have you considered putting a palm swell on your tournament sharpshooter design?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

mattardel said:


> Looks like it fits really well. Have you considered putting a palm swell on your tournament sharpshooter design?


Thank you. I don't think a palm swell would help on the sharpshooter because the handle is to thin and straight.


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Looks like it fits really well. Have you considered putting a palm swell on your tournament sharpshooter design?


Thank you. I don't think a palm swell would help on the sharpshooter because the handle is to thin and straight.
[/quote]
I see. Haven't done any palm swells myself, but I was cutting out the sharpshooter in plywood a few days ago until my jigsaw motor stopped working, and I was considering adding one to see if it helped or not.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

SWEET!...working on my first with palm swell now, I just hope it comes close to looking as nice as this.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Looking Sling I have not tried layering wood IE: doing the Palm swell thing but yea it look cool good job. Nice design


----------

